# ربط البيك بالموبايل interface mobile and pic



## youwakeem (20 مايو 2012)

*سلامي وتحياتي الحارة الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
اريد ان استفسر عن كيفية ربط البيك بالموبايل وارسال رسالة من هاتف آخر الى الموبايل المربوط بالبيك ليتم تشغيل حمل متل ماتور او لمبه
ارجو لمن يقدر افادتي في هذا الموضوع ارسال التوضيح
circuit diagram 
type of devices 
code of pic at micro c
وشكرا*​


----------



## isamafifi (31 مايو 2012)

*mobile phone with load*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حتى تتم عملية الربط بين Mobile Phone and Microcontroller سوف تحتاج الى IC .. MAX 232
الماكس 232 ستحول شكل الاشارة القادمة من جهاز الخلوي وطبيعتها الى اشارة يتم التعامل معها من قبل المايكوكونترولر 
من ثم تتم برمجة المايكروكونرولر للتحكم بالحمل حسب الاشارة المدخلة 
جهاز الخلوي يحتوي FBUS & MBUS & GROUND تحت البطارية غالبا 
الصور مرفقة لاجهزة نوكيا 
والسيركت مثال على الربط بين الخلوي و الكمبيوتر


----------

